# New member to Forum



## Lewis01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello all,I am Lewis , new member here , I am keen to do exercises and running.I am sports man and love to share information and knowledge.Hope to have great time.Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Lewis01* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 7, 2011)

welcome to IM.

Enjoy your stay
Orbitnutrition Fat Burners and Bodybuilding supplements: Best bodybuilding supplements


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 7, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 7, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## Lewis01 (Sep 9, 2011)

Lewis01 said:


> Hello all,I am Lewis , new member here , I am keen to do exercises and running.I am sports man and love to share information and knowledge.Hope to have great time.Thanks.


Link for you.

Fitness Trainers Chicago


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 10, 2011)

Good stuff welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jonnybravoSA (Sep 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome,


----------

